# Early Ice Fishing Safety



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

If you're like us I'm sure you're anxious to get out on the hard deck. Here's some recommendations:

Try not to go out alone and if you do go alone tell someone where you're going and try not to deviate from that established plan call if you're going to change locations...meaning going to another body of water to ice fish.

Ensure there's at least 4" of clear solid ice for walking and at least 6" plus of solid ice for ATVs and snowmobiles. I know some will venture out on less and of course that is their 'conscious choice'...for me, I'll error on the side of caution will wait.

Not all ice forms at the same time and thickness so drill test holes or have a spud bar to test the ice.

Wear ice cleats on clear ice not yet covered by snow.

Have and wear ice safety spikes

Be watching the weather it may look beautiful here but may not be at your ice fishing destinations...know the conditions if at all possible. Same if you're at your destination be mindful of incoming forecasted weather conditions.

Ice forming and heavy snow do not mix as far as I'm concerned. Snow insulates the ice until that water freezes. Additionally heavy snow can cause weak spots and large cracks to form from the weight of the ice. Again this will be taken care of when these areas freeze. Be mindful of grey looking snow...this is a great indication of water under the snow and on top of possibly unsure ice especially in the early season.

Here's a link discussing these and other fine points for being safe when ice fishing from last year...Parting comment *be smart, be safe and above all be prepared especially if one is taking family and children*...

http://www.utahwildlife.net/forum/viewt ... =1&t=22418

Enjoy the upcoming hard deck season I know we will...


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

The ice picks are a good idea. I keep a pair around my neck on anything less than 5 inches of ice. I would suggest that everyone who fishes early ice should have a plan for self rescue that they have played out in their head numerous times. If you break through, you are more likely to remain calm and put your plan into action if you have put alot of thought into a step by step process on getting back out. Remaining calm is paramount. One thing I do is tell myself everytime I go out that this could be the day I fall through, but if I do it is no big deal because I am prepared.


----------



## JigginJus10 (Oct 9, 2010)

Good post, K2. 

I had the misfortune of falling through the ice. The second best safety measure is a friend with a long rope tied to something that floats and throws well and to be in an area where there are lots of other wise and cautious people fishing on the ice. 

I'm hesitant to say this as I don't want to offend anyone. Ice axes would be my first choice for a vertical ascent or descent in frozen conditions. Unless you spend a lot of time fishing on glaciers or icebergs, I'm not sure how helpful ice axes would be.

I was unfortunate enough to fall through the ice. Besides my stupidity, another factor that contributed to me falling through was that the ice could not support the weight above it. While treading water I gained a bunch of weight (like your Levis or a towel does in the washing machine) which only made the situation worse. 

My advice is the same as K2's and I think the best safety measure for ice fishing is it's better to be safe than sorry. There's really no way to prepare for it, just stay away if there's a question. Hope everyone has a fun, safe and productive ice fishing season.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

JigginJus10 said:


> I'm hesitant to say this as I don't want to offend anyone. Ice axes would be my first choice for a vertical ascent or descent in frozen conditions. Unless you spend a lot of time fishing on glaciers or icebergs, I'm not sure how helpful ice axes would be.


K2 and I were both refering to these, not ice axes:









I have a pair that has a phone cord type connection between them and they hang around my neck. The spikes fit together and when you need to use them you pull them apart.


----------



## JigginJus10 (Oct 9, 2010)

Gotcha the picture wasn't working so I googled it. It works now it's huge.

I have never seen or heard about those. I think they would be helpful. I thought it was to pull yourself out of the ice but if you could just sit there, I see a few advantages to that. One is the water is so cold you lose your breath immediately. It took me a minute or two just to be able to breath. Those would help you not panic while waiting for your normal breathing rhythm to return. The other is that with those you aren't treading water so you're not mixing up the water. Sounds crazy but with all the layers I had on when I fell through seemed to act like a wet suit (minus the floating properties). My body did heat up the water that was trapped near my body inside my gear. The third advantage is that they beat the heck out of trying to freeze yourself to the ice for when you lose consciousness or when authorities are trying to recover your body. (Assuming they strap to your wrist so you don't have to hold on)

I stand corrected and I'd like to get a few pair. Where can we get those around here?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You can get ice spikes that are in a package with ice cleats for about $10.00 at Sportsman's warehouse.
I like the cleats for slick ice.


----------



## sbs20ga (Sep 20, 2009)

*jus10
if you need something to do while waiting for 4" of ice, you could make some. find an old broom -mop or whatever handle, acouple nails "cut off theheads" a drill and a little epoxy. a couple eye screws, some 440 cord, and you can figure out the rest.
i know it's easier to buy 'em, but i just like doing that kind -o stuff. "fishing related" when you ain't actually fishing.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

If you have the slightest doubt, don't do it.
My rule of thumb is never be the first, follow in the foot prints of others, drag a long rope with you and wear a PFD.

The rope should be dragged by you so that any one who sees you in trouble can help. If it's a passing motorist they may not have a rope, if you have one trailing 100 ft behind you all they have to do is grab it and pull. 
The PFD may seem silly, but it will keep you afloat if you go through and provide a lot of warmth if you don't. I have been through twice, both when I was much younger and not as wise. The first time I almost died and would have if not seen. The second time I had a PFD on, Spikes in my hands and the long rope. I was out in seconds and pulled to safty in a few more.


----------

